# what to do with crystallized honey?



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I put my crystallized honey in a freezer that I converted to a honey warmer. I have a small heater with a thermostat and keep it at 102 degrees. In 4-5 days it will be liquid, so remove it. The longer you leave it, the darker it seems to get.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Won't it just return to Crystal when it cools.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Eventually it will, but not for a while. Bottle it, eat it, sell it or give it away.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks. I will be selling most of it $10 for 14oz.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I use an old freezer for the same purpose, but I have never noticed the honey getting darker. My honey is a little dark to begin with usually though.

If I store honey in there at 95 degrees it pretty much never crystalizes before it is either sold or used. Crystalized honey reconstitutes in 10 days or so.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What can I do with it? 

Eat it. Sell it. Cook with it. What can't you do with it?

>Can I feed it back to the hives? 

You can, but why would you want to? Honey crystallizes. Most of the world eats honey in that state. If you insist, you can melt it by many methods. Putting it in your car with the windows rolled up, in the sun is pretty effective...


----------

